
Ask HN: Best proxy provider for web scraping? - guybedo
Hi there, i&#x27;m looking for a proxy provider to do some web scraping. 
There is a ton of providers, i was wondering if you have any favorite service ?
======
chrisroark
If your scraping on regular websites, any proxy service will do the job.

But, if you want to scrape large platforms like Amazon, eBay, etc then you
should consider dedicated proxies for these websites (with IPs never used on
them before).

Here are some services that you might find helpful:
[https://www.bestproxyproviders.com/category/seo-
proxies/](https://www.bestproxyproviders.com/category/seo-proxies/)

